# Thoughts on KNES (Kuwait National English School)



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have seen a job advertised at this school and was wondering if anybody had any thoughts about the school. Is it good/ bad? What have people heard about school? Cant seem to find out much information online and the information that I do find is rarther outdated.

Thanks


----------

